# FS: 6 bars disto



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my 9" 6 bar disto as my other larger disto is harassing it.

$180 or trade for a large flagtail or large datnoids or large silver aro with perfect barbels and large florida gar.

not the exact fish in the pic but they look the same.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

on hold pending....


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice and rare fish earl. Careful when you ship them though.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

It won't be ship. It's going to Richmind.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

posted the actual pics


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Beautiful Fish*

Hopefully its going to someone who will care for it as much as you have


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

anyone know where to buy a smaller disto ? id like to grow one with my aro ??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> anyone know where to buy a smaller disto ? id like to grow one with my aro ??


I'm getting more small disto around 4".


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

ok this fish is still available. he backed out


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! Added some trade offers


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!! Still here.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

how big do these guys get? (i'm not getting him, just curios). I love his color pattern


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> how big do these guys get? (i'm not getting him, just curios). I love his color pattern


They get big but very slow. 18-20 inches in aquaria but 32" in the wild.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Disto is on hold....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what is the full name of this fish?
i can't find any info online using 6 bar disto.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> what is the full name of this fish?
> i can't find any info online using 6 bar disto.


Distichodus sexfasciatus aka 6 bars chatacins or 6 bars distichodus.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you.....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Disto gone!!!


----------

